# Why the Play Sand and Dirt?



## PowersSax911 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi TFO! I have a question. So tomorrow I am going to OSH to pick up some play sand for my tort. I'm moving him out of a mortar box and into a 40 gallon tank. It's MUCH bigger. I also have an undertank heater as well that' I'm going to use...Well anyway, I have a question about the bedding. I read that most people here use a 50/50 mixture of play sand and dirt, but I want to know why? I have my Greek on sphagnum moss and he seems to be fine with it. Easy to clean, but it is rather dusty and messy when you are cleaning. How thick should the substrate be? He's about 3-4 inches tall. How should the substrate be? Like split or mixed? Thanks fellow terrapin enthusiasts!


----------



## ascott (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, I personally do not like sand in an enclosure and especially for an indoor enclosure....now, some folks use sand and have no problems...I on the other hand don't find the positive points in the increased risk of sand impaction due to its use. I have also dealt with a severely impacted adult CDT that took a couple months of constant care to save him from dying from that impaction.

I would say that if the moss you have used and have had success with then be used in this new enclosure set up...and remember, dirt is just dusty---


----------



## Thalatte (Dec 16, 2012)

Using a mixture of play sand and dirt will hold humidity rather well and will also have a better consistency for holding burrows when it is packed down real well.


----------



## PowersSax911 (Dec 16, 2012)

Do Greek tortoises make burrows in captivity? My Greek loves to dig.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 16, 2012)

I use soil mixed with moss it's good for the toetoises I have, holds moisture well and they can dig it. 

Sad dirt mixture is good too I don't like messing with sand to much it just grainy, but there are a bunch of different substrates and mixes just depends on what you want


----------



## PowersSax911 (Dec 16, 2012)

What kind of dirt and what kind of moss. I'm just trying to get an idea of what I should get. I also heard that aspen moss was good too? The problem is that I am home for the month then back off for college. My parents are taking care of him quite well and need something that doesn't need misting because they'll forget to do it!


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 16, 2012)

I just use soil mixed with peat moss, probably two to one mix, but I out down soil and how much soil I want to use and depth and everything put a layer of peat most on top then turn it up. Mixes really well and I plant plants inside it seems to help. My toetoises also dig into it and sleep or dig little like holes and nap. My box turtles will dig 7 inches deep and sleep In it lol. Anyways on top of that ill put longer fibers of moss help with moisture, now that my guys are a tad bigger they Tend to mess up the too layer and it all ends up Blending.


----------



## Thalatte (Dec 17, 2012)

If given a chance they will dig burrows. I use play sand and peat moss in my mixtures in a 1:2 ratio. My sulcatas and desert tort love it. For my boxies I just have cypress chips and peat moss it doesn't hold burrows but they don't care. Any substrate you use will need to be moistened a little either by misting frequently or pouring water on it once in awhile.


----------



## Tom (Dec 17, 2012)

I prefer not to use any sand at all, not every mixture. I have seen far too many sand impactions and eye or skin irritations from it. There are safer better alternatives.


----------



## smarch (Dec 23, 2012)

I know this isn't my post but its simpler for the sake of things just to ask here since it is relatable. What exactly is an impaction, I've heard it several times (having my RT's first substrate as sand) but no one really explained what it is.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 23, 2012)

Impaction would be a blockage, backed up pipes, etc. this would affect digestion and emptying the intestines. Problems would derive from this..


----------

